# Reference stance, 1 screw each toward the middle: harder to butter?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, probably too narrow, just move each binding equal distance to your desired stance width


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes, probably too narrow, just move each binding equal distance to your desired stance width


Well, if my desired width is indeed 21" and I want it to be centered, this seems to be the only configuration of the two disks, right?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

2 cm off ref shouldn't make or break a board really, but I've had a similar experience. Might not be the right board for what you want, or you just adapt.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> 2 cm off ref shouldn't make or break a board really, but I've had a similar experience. Might not be the right board for what you want, or you just adapt.


Yeah, I'm very surprised by this. I'm by no means an expert rider but the difference is already noticeable to me.  Maybe I'll just ride with ref width and see if my muscles complain.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk for ya, but 21" stance width seems awful narrow...I'm 5'6" with inseam of 30" and my stance is 23.5-24". If yer stance is too narrow its hard to load up the board...my 2 cents


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk for ya, but 21" stance width seems awful narrow...I'm 5'6" with inseam of 30" and my stance is 23.5-24". If yer stance is too narrow its hard to load up the board...my 2 cents


Interesting. Most common heuristic I've seen is to measure ankle-foot distance when bending knee. Inseam plays a factor too? I'm 5'9" so probably ok to go with ref stance & up...

(I do have a narrower-than-average shoulder width though.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehmm go with what feels right and allows you to do what you want to do, there's other factors like canting and then there's progression, e.g., my stance has widened over time.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk for ya, but 21" stance width seems awful narrow...I'm 5'6" with inseam of 30" and my stance is 23.5-24". If yer stance is too narrow its hard to load up the board...my 2 cents


shit, you are riding in almost split 

myself 5'11, ride 22,4, and feel out of control when put on ref stance of 23,2.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> 2 cm off ref shouldn't make or break a board really, but I've had a similar experience. Might not be the right board for what you want, or you just adapt.


This...



wrathfuldeity said:


> ehmm go with what feels right and allows you to do what you want to do, there's other factors like canting and then there's progression, e.g., my stance has widened over time.


...and that!



wrathfuldeity said:


> idk for ya, but 21" stance width seems awful narrow...I'm 5'6" with inseam of 30" and my stance is 23.5-24". If yer stance is too narrow its hard to load up the board...my 2 cents


Your stance is unusually wide


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks all for suggestions. I tweaked my stance width to 22.5", centered now. Will see how it goes next time I go ride.

Tricky part about wanting to have both bindings centered is that, you change the width by a certain increment --- 1 PAIR of screw distance.

I suspect for this reason, if people prefer a specific width, they might have to settle for non-true twin placement (even on a true twin board).


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Or they get a board with channel or bindings with minidisc. We are pretty much past this problem already.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehmm go with what feels right and allows you to do what you want to do, there's other factors like canting and then there's progression, e.g., my stance has widened over time.





Rip154 said:


> Or they get a board with channel or bindings with minidisc. We are pretty much past this problem already.


What? My bindings are Union Contact Pro which *does* have minidisk. I don't see how it helps getting past this problem :surprise: Any pictures of how you set up your minidisk?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> What? My bindings are Union Contact Pro which *does* have minidisk. I don't see how it helps getting past this problem :surprise: Any pictures of how you set up your minidisk?



idk...perhaps rotate your minidisk 1/4 turn or 90 degrees....that way your heel/toe is not adjustable via the disc but your stance width can be.

btw, are you riding a directional twin?...or some board with a tad of setback?....because you still might be able to set up the binding stance as centered.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk...perhaps rotate your minidisk 1/4 turn or 90 degrees....that way your heel/toe is not adjustable via the disc but your stance width can be.
> 
> btw, are you riding a directional twin?...or some board with a tad of setback?....because you still might be able to set up the binding stance as centered.


OK I will try that. So essentially giving up angle for stance width.

Riding a true twin.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Stop thinking. Go ride. Make the board do what you want. Take a lesson.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> OK I will try that. So essentially giving up angle for stance width.
> 
> Riding a true twin.


No, you're not giving up angle for stance width. You are giving up the ability to move your binding either toward the heal/toe.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> No, you're not giving up angle for stance width. You are giving up the ability to move your binding either toward the heal/toe.


I also meant to add, that for you, losing the ability to move the binding towards the heal or toe shouldn't be a big deal. You said you have Contact Pros, and IIRC most Union bindings have the ability to adjust the heal cup forward or out to get a better fit.


----------

